# Cable company policing my home computers.



## Slyhunter (May 4, 2019)

All windows 10 computers got message they were quarantined on my network. All the windows 7 computers still worked. Called our Cable Company and found out they did it because someone watched a Torrent movie. Committed a Copyright violation. That if we kept it up we'd permanently lose the internet. They tried to pass it off like we didn't do it but somebody who had access to our wifi did. I watched Avengers End Game over the intranet off of my sisters computers and my nephew watch japanese anime crap. 

Make us regret upgrading to windows 10.

How do I go back to 7?


----------



## Mike Dwight (May 4, 2019)

Are you Actually troubleshooting your computer? You obviously checked online? You'd probably have to retail Windows 7. I haven't tried any rollbacks.


----------



## Kat (May 4, 2019)

how do i go back to windows 7 from windows 10 - Bing


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 4, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> All windows 10 computers got message they were quarantined on my network. All the windows 7 computers still worked. Called our Cable Company and found out they did it because someone watched a Torrent movie. Committed a Copyright violation. That if we kept it up we'd permanently lose the internet. They tried to pass it off like we didn't do it but somebody who had access to our wifi did. I watched Avengers End Game over the intranet off of my sisters computers and my nephew watch japanese anime crap.
> 
> Make us regret upgrading to windows 10.
> 
> How do I go back to 7?



Yes, I have one very good suggestion.  You watched a Pirated Copy of a Movie and got bagged.  There is a very good feature where you can put your computer back to original factory condition.  I suggest you use it.  Then after it''s done, box it up and donate it to a charity organization.  AND STOP PIRATING AND BLAMING SOMEONE ELSE WHEN YOU GET BAGGED.


----------



## Mike Dwight (May 4, 2019)

That guy's opinion about TOSSING your Computer is totally his personal opinion. You understand internet disclaimers, I assume. It's probably a PRANK VIRUS in the first place, don't give it phone numbers, don't provide information. Do the roll backs if you got it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 4, 2019)

Mike Dwight said:


> That guy's opinion about TOSSING your Computer is totally his personal opinion. You understand internet disclaimers, I assume. It's probably a PRANK VIRUS in the first place, don't give it phone numbers, don't provide information. Do the roll backs if you got it.



Okay, time to get serious.  I doubt the whole story.  There is no way that the Cable Company can block Win10 and not Win7.  They would block a specific block of IP numbers or MAC id to your WIFI router which would affect all  the computers.  And it's the first warning.  They usually warn once.  Then if it happens again, they do a block of the system, get you to say you are going to be a good little boy, then turn you back on.  Do it a few times and they just won't do business with you anymore.   

We had a neighborhood WIFI system that ran here.  It kept getting slowed, cutoff, etc..  The tricks that the various providers do to try and get your attention.  Finally, the provider just cut it off forever.  The problem was, the ones Administering it were morons that thought they knew it all.  Yes, I originally taught them everything they knew but I didn't teach them everything I know.  And people up to no good kept using it for nefarious things.   That system is gone, never to be seen again.  

Today, I run a community WIFI network.  I don't have all the problems they have.  Of course, I let everyone know that my system makes temporary logs that I have no rhyme or reason to read.  It only displays the information for the last 30 days.  I also tell them if I get notified that they are using it for pirating or any other illegal means, I will be sitting in court on the side of the agreived party.  And if I do get notified about Pirating I'll be the one that turns them into the company they pirated from.  Now, that sounds pretty rough but it's the only way to operate.  Honest people like to hear that because they know the service will be around for many years witthout slowdowns and interuptions.  Dishonest ones are the first to bawl their little heads off that it's Fascist.  This is all done out of my own pocket so if you don't want to use a fascist system, works for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> All windows 10 computers got message they were quarantined on my network. All the windows 7 computers still worked. Called our Cable Company and found out they did it because someone watched a Torrent movie. Committed a Copyright violation. That if we kept it up we'd permanently lose the internet. They tried to pass it off like we didn't do it but somebody who had access to our wifi did. I watched Avengers End Game over the intranet off of my sisters computers and my nephew watch japanese anime crap.
> 
> Make us regret upgrading to windows 10.
> 
> How do I go back to 7?


Busted and complaining about it?  Really?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 5, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> All windows 10 computers got message they were quarantined on my network. All the windows 7 computers still worked. Called our Cable Company and found out they did it because someone watched a Torrent movie. Committed a Copyright violation. That if we kept it up we'd permanently lose the internet. They tried to pass it off like we didn't do it but somebody who had access to our wifi did. I watched Avengers End Game over the intranet off of my sisters computers and my nephew watch japanese anime crap.
> 
> Make us regret upgrading to windows 10.
> 
> How do I go back to 7?


Unbelievable! Why those carriers still offer access to pirated content?


----------



## Lewdog (May 5, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> All windows 10 computers got message they were quarantined on my network. All the windows 7 computers still worked. Called our Cable Company and found out they did it because someone watched a Torrent movie. Committed a Copyright violation. That if we kept it up we'd permanently lose the internet. They tried to pass it off like we didn't do it but somebody who had access to our wifi did. I watched Avengers End Game over the intranet off of my sisters computers and my nephew watch japanese anime crap.
> 
> Make us regret upgrading to windows 10.
> 
> How do I go back to 7?



Get a VPN.  You can purchase a copy of Windows 7, but they recently posted a message saying they would quit giving it updates some time in 2020.


----------



## Lewdog (May 5, 2019)

Mike Dwight said:


> That guy's opinion about TOSSING your Computer is totally his personal opinion. You understand internet disclaimers, I assume. It's probably a PRANK VIRUS in the first place, don't give it phone numbers, don't provide information. Do the roll backs if you got it.



No, providers have started monitoring people who are viewing pirated media, especially Disney properties.  I had a friend that got one warning letter in the mail that said if they got caught again they would lose their internet and be banned from getting the service in the future.


----------



## Dekster (May 5, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> All windows 10 computers got message they were quarantined on my network. All the windows 7 computers still worked. Called our Cable Company and found out they did it because someone watched a Torrent movie. Committed a Copyright violation. That if we kept it up we'd permanently lose the internet. They tried to pass it off like we didn't do it but somebody who had access to our wifi did. I watched Avengers End Game over the intranet off of my sisters computers and my nephew watch japanese anime crap.
> 
> Make us regret upgrading to windows 10.
> 
> How do I go back to 7?



Fairly sure you version of window matters not.


----------



## Mike Dwight (May 5, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Mike Dwight said:
> 
> 
> > That guy's opinion about TOSSING your Computer is totally his personal opinion. You understand internet disclaimers, I assume. It's probably a PRANK VIRUS in the first place, don't give it phone numbers, don't provide information. Do the roll backs if you got it.
> ...



Well I still find that hard-to-believe. Let me see your anti- net neutrality anti-customer , your computer happened to venture to some IP and we know better than you.


----------



## Maxdeath (May 5, 2019)

You were doing something that is against federal law. Now you are upset. Why not follow the law? Because you think it should apply only to others?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 5, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> You were doing something that is against federal law. Now you are upset. Why not follow the law? Because you think it should apply only to others?


When you set up shop in gang territory, you might get robbed regularly or asked for protection money.
So is the Internet. Do your online business _at your own risk_.


----------



## Maxdeath (May 5, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > You were doing something that is against federal law. Now you are upset. Why not follow the law? Because you think it should apply only to others?
> ...


????

What are you talking about? He broke federal copyright protection laws. Which other countries have also adopted similar laws. That law is not specific to the Internet.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 5, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


When you offer access to a place where is no law enforcement the responsibility is yours. The sites are known and could be blocked. So nobody went into a shop and stole something, the stuff just flies around and all you need is google.


----------



## Maxdeath (May 5, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


So if you get arrested for viewing child porn your defense is that you just googled it so it is ok? If you are arrested for shoplifting your defense is they should not have put it on the shelves? 

You have idiots claiming sensorship if they can not reach sites, if sites are slow to load. 

Companies pay large amounts to create movies, songs. They pay camera men, writers, actors and all the others. Is it wrong for them to expect some return for all the money they put in to making a movie? If they can't be allowed to make money then why make movies?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 5, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


You cannot compare the free stuff with cp. And yes, you can´t get arrested because there is simply no right to monitor you.
But if the Mall would be like the Internet, there was a cop store, indeed.
And there would be free shops where you´ll get everything for free. It´s not allowed but there is no police and everything.


----------



## Maxdeath (May 5, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yes you can violate any law and you might even get away with it but eventually you will be caught. To think that someone has to police you and what you do is just crazy. Do you not steal or kill because a policeman is watching you? 

Just because you can do something does not make it right or legal.
Check the language in your agreement with your internet service provider, most if not all do state that if you break the law they can block your access to the Internet. Your isp is not usually monitoring you the companies that own the copyrighted material usually monitor sites that allow people to download their stuff free. They in turn notify the isp. The Internet is under the rules of the country in which your isp is located. So yes there is a government police station. Learn something about the Internet and the laws that govern it. There was a big fight over the removal of a law in the U.S. Not that long ago. There was a law passed in Europe not that long ago concerning cookies. There have been numerous file sharing sites that have either been taken down because of breaking copyright laws or have since stopping sharing files that are copyrighted.
So your argument is just so much wind trying to justify breaking the law.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 5, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


1- If they have a filter installed that just tracks but not blocks you, the questioned source is de facto granted.
2- There is no police. There are only catchwords and access is limited. Look after the recent Lügde case in Germany. They only get busted by their stupidity.
3- There was a crackdown on filesharing sites and some closed but that is long ago and there are various such file hosters and there is everything for free or as torrent. There´s a well known "public enemy", a Chinese running the mega cloud, that was created by the same guy who ran megaupload, that the US concentrated on, for example.


----------



## Maxdeath (May 5, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I see you are having a problem understanding the law. That's fine. I don't need to teach you.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 5, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


FileBoom


----------



## impuretrash (May 5, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> All windows 10 computers got message they were quarantined on my network. All the windows 7 computers still worked. Called our Cable Company and found out they did it because someone watched a Torrent movie. Committed a Copyright violation. That if we kept it up we'd permanently lose the internet. They tried to pass it off like we didn't do it but somebody who had access to our wifi did. I watched Avengers End Game over the intranet off of my sisters computers and my nephew watch japanese anime crap.
> 
> Make us regret upgrading to windows 10.
> 
> How do I go back to 7?



Anime is way better than Hollywood superhero BS


----------



## Bleipriester (May 5, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


Google Drive is very good for sharing also. Full speed, without delay.


----------



## Maxdeath (May 5, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


As I already said it is not my place to teach you laws. Nor is it my place to teach you morals.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 5, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


No, it isn´t. We just don´t share the same opinion on something. Nothing we couldn´t survive.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 5, 2019)

It isn't my cable providers job to play internet cop. I could watch the show for free with commercials or I could torrent it and watch it commercial free. I watched the Avenger Movie without putting out 50 bucks to go to the movie theater. Maybe we need to go back to dial up. I used to be Elite with my 2400 baud modem and list of Pirate Web sites. The good ol' days when it took a half an hour to download a GIF. 

We're getting a VPN. You know they charge for that? You get the free ones if you like trojans and credit card scammers. Nord VPN is 12 bucks a month. Checked on Hulu though and they want like 50 buck a month for the good stuff. We already pay 200 a month for cable/internet/phone They are ripping us off.


----------



## Lewdog (May 5, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> It isn't my cable providers job to play internet cop. I could watch the show for free with commercials or I could torrent it and watch it commercial free. I watched the Avenger Movie without putting out 50 bucks to go to the movie theater. Maybe we need to go back to dial up. I used to be Elite with my 2400 baud modem and list of Pirate Web sites. The good ol' days when it took a half an hour to download a GIF.
> 
> We're getting a VPN. You know they charge for that? You get the free ones if you like trojans and credit card scammers. Nord VPN is 12 bucks a month. Checked on Hulu though and they want like 50 buck a month for the good stuff. We already pay 200 a month for cable/internet/phone They are ripping us off.



The biggest thing is to stream and not actually download.  So far in the U.S., companies have not been able to get the courts to say those who stream content is illegal because the amount of material in cache while streaming is not large enough to equal infringement.  Now on the other hand, those that host the material that people stream from is still illegal.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 5, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> All windows 10 computers got message they were quarantined on my network. All the windows 7 computers still worked. Called our Cable Company and found out they did it because someone watched a Torrent movie. Committed a Copyright violation. That if we kept it up we'd permanently lose the internet. They tried to pass it off like we didn't do it but somebody who had access to our wifi did. I watched Avengers End Game over the intranet off of my sisters computers and my nephew watch japanese anime crap.
> 
> Make us regret upgrading to windows 10.
> 
> How do I go back to 7?



Find a good Win7 install and dl it (or buy it), then install it and turn off all updates. Pretty sure there are still legal free Win7 downloads out there.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > All windows 10 computers got message they were quarantined on my network. All the windows 7 computers still worked. Called our Cable Company and found out they did it because someone watched a Torrent movie. Committed a Copyright violation. That if we kept it up we'd permanently lose the internet. They tried to pass it off like we didn't do it but somebody who had access to our wifi did. I watched Avengers End Game over the intranet off of my sisters computers and my nephew watch japanese anime crap.
> ...


I like windows 10. Going to have to break my sisters habit of pirating. Or get VPN.


----------



## Dekster (May 5, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't my cable providers job to play internet cop. I could watch the show for free with commercials or I could torrent it and watch it commercial free. I watched the Avenger Movie without putting out 50 bucks to go to the movie theater. Maybe we need to go back to dial up. I used to be Elite with my 2400 baud modem and list of Pirate Web sites. The good ol' days when it took a half an hour to download a GIF.
> ...



And with a video downloader add on, you can often download through the streaming site without your ISP ever being flagged since the focus is on P2P stuff.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 5, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



FileBoom DCMA


----------



## Bleipriester (May 6, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


They all don´t allow copyrighted stuff but they don´t monitor what has been uploaded to their servers.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 6, 2019)

Wireshark....


----------



## Bleipriester (May 6, 2019)

Loan shark


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Loan shark



Wireshark is an extremely powerful packet sniffer/separator.
 You can record anything you stream regardless of format etc. 
It can capture video sent to your network card and save it as a file.
 It can copy any DVD regardless of anti-copying software by simply capturing the video as you play it.

  Not for the novice however. A layman would never figure out how to use it.
It is not what it is designed to do, but can be manipulated to do so.
Heh


----------



## Bleipriester (May 6, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Loan shark
> ...


It is a network monitoring tool. It is also part of a set of tools you need to get into secured W-Lan networks.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yep, I used it way back when I was an IT manager for a newspaper group.  
Once I realized it can separate out packets by numerous means and save as a file...


----------



## Indeependent (May 6, 2019)

I installed ExpressVPN because I got pissed off having my browsers deluged with ads every time I shopped.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 6, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Intercepting network activity? One can go direct to pornhub, instead


----------



## Muhammed (May 6, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> All windows 10 computers got message they were quarantined on my network. All the windows 7 computers still worked. Called our Cable Company and found out they did it because someone watched a Torrent movie. Committed a Copyright violation. That if we kept it up we'd permanently lose the internet. They tried to pass it off like we didn't do it but somebody who had access to our wifi did. I watched Avengers End Game over the intranet off of my sisters computers and my nephew watch japanese anime crap.
> 
> Make us regret upgrading to windows 10.
> 
> How do I go back to 7?


Who is your cable company?


----------



## Slyhunter (May 6, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > All windows 10 computers got message they were quarantined on my network. All the windows 7 computers still worked. Called our Cable Company and found out they did it because someone watched a Torrent movie. Committed a Copyright violation. That if we kept it up we'd permanently lose the internet. They tried to pass it off like we didn't do it but somebody who had access to our wifi did. I watched Avengers End Game over the intranet off of my sisters computers and my nephew watch japanese anime crap.
> ...


Spectrum. But when were quarantined the message says Roadrunner.


----------



## Lewdog (May 10, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> It isn't my cable providers job to play internet cop. I could watch the show for free with commercials or I could torrent it and watch it commercial free. I watched the Avenger Movie without putting out 50 bucks to go to the movie theater. Maybe we need to go back to dial up. I used to be Elite with my 2400 baud modem and list of Pirate Web sites. The good ol' days when it took a half an hour to download a GIF.
> 
> We're getting a VPN. You know they charge for that? You get the free ones if you like trojans and credit card scammers. Nord VPN is 12 bucks a month. Checked on Hulu though and they want like 50 buck a month for the good stuff. We already pay 200 a month for cable/internet/phone They are ripping us off.




Just saw this and thought I'd share since you said you were going to get it.  This makes it only $2.99 a month for 3 years plus a free month.  $108 for 37 months.

Grab The Exclusive NordVPN 3-Year Deal! (75% Discount)

Only 9 and half hours to use that though.


----------



## Darkwind (May 14, 2019)

Don't violate copyrighted material and you'll be golden.

Having said that, EVERYONE should be using a VPN, regardless of streaming video or not.  Your ISP takes your money, but that doesn't give them the right to monitor your content.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 14, 2019)

I just found out we have HBO and Showtime on our cable and watched Game of Thrones and Billions onDemand instead of watching a torrent version. We pay $200 a month for our internet/cable/phone maybe I should learn how to use it.


----------

